# do you think it is professional to wear tennis shoes when shooting weddings?



## gagey (Feb 19, 2011)

everytime i try a new pair of shoes my feet are killing me and i feel like when i get to the reception it is hard to keep squatting down to do the picutres if i wear heals and I really need to find something that allows me to continue to get the angles that i want to get with out killing my feet and legs. I bought some dark grey nike shox to wear at wedddings but i hope people wont think it is unprofessional. what do you think?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2011)

I suppose it depends on the rest of your clothing.  Personally, it's not an option that I would chose - have you thought of going to a real shoe store (Not a big-box store that happens to sell shoes) and seeing what they have in a more formal looking comfortable shoe?  There are lots of them out there.


----------



## gagey (Feb 19, 2011)

I am usually wearing dark grey or black pants and a grey or black dressy shirt. I try to wear dark colors that are neutral. I just feel no matter what I try they all kill my feet or give me blisters. I really dont htink no matter what type of dress shoes I wear are going to work for me.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually just end up wearing black flats.. Comfortable enough to run around in, and still look somewhat dressy.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 19, 2011)

Black tennis shoes that have no laces (not velcro, they're more like slip on).  Only if you look real close can you tell their not dress shoes.  My fiance got them for me before I wouldn't stop wearing my white tennis shoes every where.


----------



## gagey (Feb 19, 2011)

I wore a pair of flats and they gave me blisters maybe if I founfd a different type that i wore would work..idk..but the only thing i cant wear them with pants I am super short and need something that is higher than flats with my pants but I can wear them with capris so the summer weddings those might be ok if i can find some that dont give me blisters..lol..but i have to have something different for my pants.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been to a wedding where the tog wore sneakers with his tux. It was way before I got into photography but I remember thinking he's prolly putting some serious miles on those dogs and wants comfy shoes. He looked perfectly natural while he was carrying his gear, but I saw him later without it and it completely changed the perceptions. If you're wearing a dress it will be a different story. Got one that covers your feet? 

I'll second the go to a real shoe store. And don't go right from the store to the shoot either. Wear them for a few days first.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 19, 2011)

Check out the shoes on the feet of waitstaff at your favorite nicer restaurant - they have to wear decent-looking black shoes most likely and they will be comfortable choices. Ask where they got them.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer a nice flip-flop type sandal myself...none of those stuffy tennis shoes...if the guests can't see toenails, well, then they are not getting their money's worth.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> ...if the guests can't see toenails, well, then they are not getting their money's worth.


 
This.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 19, 2011)

who looks at the photographer 

I'd wear a pair of comfortable Rockports or loafers


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 19, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> Black tennis shoes that have no laces (not velcro, they're more like slip on).  Only if you look real close can you tell their not dress shoes.  My fiance got them for me before I wouldn't stop wearing my white tennis shoes every where.


bingo. I wear mens dress shoes, but if i wore solid black slip on type shoes, it would totally be ok too. So long as you're wearing black socks, of course.


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 19, 2011)

Never tennis shoes, find a comfy pair black flats just a tad to big, and put cushioned soles inside. Works for me!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 19, 2011)

Look into vibram shoes.  My dad started wearing them when he had some foot problems and was very happy with them.


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at it in two ways - the Bride and Groom are paying a fee to have you attend their wedding and take the photos. This requires that you appear on the day in a suitable dress code for the event, which is normally a very smart event.

On the other side you are a tradeworker doing your work on the day so you've got to be dressed in a fashion which allows you to perform your paid work to a high standard; long term this also requires that your attire not result in injuring yourself though the event or through multiple events (not just for your own health, but also because if you're in pain you're going to be distracted and your work not as good). 

Also remember you're already standing there with a big camera, lens (maybe several); a flash; cables; bags; and more so you're already standing out from the crowed a little. Heck many photographers will wear a photographers vest (light coloured, but black can also be found) with lenses, flash, batteries, cards etc.... in the various pockets to help them remain mobile. So personally I think you shouldn't worry too much about making yourself fit perfectly in with the crowed, but allow your dress code to adapt to your shooting needs - if that means getting a smart pair of trainer/gym type shoes in black then so be it. If anyone ever questions simply point out that it is part of your working clothing.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> *I'd wear a pair of comfortable Rockports* or loafers


 
That's actually exactly what I was going to suggest.

My husband is a little ***** about walking around in dress shoes (except he LIKES the way nice shoes look, so he was in a catch 22  ) and then he just recently bought a pair of Rockports.  They look FABULOUS *and* he can walk in them forever and not complain at all about his feet hurting.

I'm pretty sure that's even their slogan... something about "walkability".

They're expensive, but I would say that they're definitely a case of quality over quantity.  Look at it as an investment in your professional career.  You'll probably only wear them to weddings, so they won't wear out quickly (and they're a quality shoe anyway, so they shouldn't wear out quickly to begin with unless you're going rock climbing in them. :lmao and they'll be comfortable for you, while still looking professional and classy enough for a wedding.  

And if you're *shooting* weddings... then I would imagine that you're probably charging enough to be able to spare $150 to invest into your professional appearance.  :sillysmi:

Wins all around. :thumbup:

EDIT:  I just looked up their slogan just for ****s and giggles... it's not only something about walkability... it **IS** "Walkability".  :lmao:

"Our philosophy is simple:  Walkability"


----------



## jobyrose (Feb 21, 2011)

you should go with something which is comfortable also & black also so that it gives a kinda professional look


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to wear dress shoes top weddings, and usually put a new pair of gel insoles in before a wedding.  

But in the last few seasons, I've been wearing shoes that are comfortable, light, quiet and have lots of traction.  During a wedding shoot, I may find myself in some slippery situations and I don't want to take a fall because I'm worried what someone might think of my shoes.


----------



## LBPhotog (Feb 22, 2011)

Want to know where to get a nice comfy pair of black shoes ... Go to your local emergency room and ask a Nurse - he/she will know right were to get them.
As for the sneakers ... I like the idea if they are black and are hard to tell that you are wearing them.  I've been known to wear all black sneakers to do weddings in; but, then again, I have had three knee surgeries and need to be as comfortable as possible when on my feet all day.  
Another option, discuss with the bride and groom what they expect from you during one of your consultations.  Get their input if you are really wondering.


----------



## Kingpatzer (Feb 22, 2011)

Redwings, Rockports, SAS and more -- there is no excuse for informal footwear on a <b>professional</b> photographer. Quality shoes which are correctly fitted are not going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## glessnerphotography (Mar 2, 2011)

My husband and I both wear grey or black Toms (Official Store - TOMS Shoes - One for One - A Pair of New Shoes is Given to a Child in Need With Every Pair Purchased | TOMS.com) with dress pants when shooting a wedding. We find them to be incredibly comfortable and very plain (so that guests don't even really notice them like they might a sneaker). Also, the soft sole makes no noise when walking/moving around during a wedding ceremony, speeches, etc., and they are very easily to balance in when kneeling, etc.


----------



## photogir2002 (Mar 2, 2011)

I would buy some flats, but if the day goes on and the feet start hurting, kick them off and go barefoot. No one is really going to care as long as you get the shots.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 3, 2011)

I would think that barefoot would be the least professional thing to do.  



> No one is really going to care as long as you get the shots.


The problem with that, is that only the B&G and their close friends & family are likely to see the shots.  So the only impression you will make on all the other guests, is how you look and how you act.  And when it comes to wedding photography, word of mouth and in-family recommendations are a big part of getting more business.  I would think that being seen walking around barefoot (especially in a classy location) would cost you some future jobs.  

Of course, in some situations it might be perfectly acceptable...so know your room.


----------



## jritz (Mar 3, 2011)

Crocs, it's all about the Crocs!!!


----------



## bobbedson (Mar 3, 2011)

I always check with the Bride and Groom what they want me to wear, they usually ask me what I wera, I say and they are OK with it.

I did get one job because the sister had got married and the photographer wore trainers, they were very disappointed with him.


----------



## vfotog (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I would think that barefoot would be the least professional thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and if someone steps on your foot, or moves a chair onto it, or equipment lands on it, and you break a toe or too, you've got even more issues to deal with...


----------



## rub (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I dress for me - whats comfortable, what my personality is, and what gets the job done.  And thats cowboy boots.  I can shoot all day, and dance all night in them.  

If I was to see a photographer that looked, clean, fashionable, presentable, and conducted themselves in a professional matter, I wouldnt care what was on their feet.


----------



## flea77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tennis shoes will not project a professional image at all, it will make you look like a joke. I would be deeply offended if a photographer I hired showed up like that. As some others have suggested, try Rockports (That is usually what I wear) or SAS (many nurses I know where these).

Allan


----------



## manaheim (Mar 4, 2011)

This, frankly, strikes me as one of those questions where if you're asking you probably already know the answer.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 5, 2011)

gagey said:


> I bought some dark grey nike shox to wear at wedddings but i hope people wont think it is unprofessional. what do you think?



It's a formal affair.  Formal attire is proper.  

-Pete


----------



## Desiree M. Boom (Mar 6, 2011)

I myself wouldn't wear tennis shoes, sneakers or any sort of casual shoe to a paid shoot... In my daily life I'm all about smart dressing, so when I get paid to work somewhere with a client or where there's a crowd, I would definitely wear smart shoes. For me that's either smart flats or smart but simple heels. I wouldn't feel comfortable standing out in a smart crowd with tennis shoes when I'm actually there to blend in. But then, that is the image I have and what I want to carry out... I feel that if it shows you care about your looks, people see that you will care about your work as well.


----------



## bottguardo (Mar 17, 2011)

The chuck tailors have never let me down.

However, they would let me down if it happened to rain the day of the wedding.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2011)

I think you should dress like a the guests would but we have a bit of leaway because we are artists.  You have to be comfortable to do your job, and you can be a bit funky if that is your style, but you also don't want to stand out tooooooo much.

I normally wear a plain long jersey dress with nice jewlery and some ballet shoes. It's comfy, and a bit funky, but not out of place.


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think it is much of problem, anyways who looks at a photographer ? I usually wear formal clothes at all occasions, but I also see to it that what I wear I'm utmost comfortable in it, it is very necessary to be absolutely comfortable to get the shots right.


----------

